# Blue Helmets?



## dgeer2000 (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anybody have any pics of blue Helmets? If you do, could you show me? I don't believe they exist.
Thanks


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Is this not a blue?
http://www.americanhelmetassn.com/photogallery/Champ MFP 1232 aw.jpg


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Pigeon lower said:


> Is this not a blue?
> http://www.americanhelmetassn.com/photogallery/Champ MFP 1232 aw.jpg


Yes.....That s a blue plainhead helmet.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

"The AHA recognizes the following color classes; Black, Blue, Recessive Red, Ash Red and their respective dilutes; Dun, Silver, Yellow, Ash Yellow and AORC."


----------

